# Good Stuff Out of BYU



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Just a quick note about the Jimmer All Stars. I thought the game was a nice way to give the "new" talent an avenue to show off. Plus the proceeds go to a charity. While the NBA and players work out their issues it is nice to see something positive coming out of the Marriot Center.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I watched the game on BYUtv last night. Jimmer can hang with any of those other players, no question about it. Nobody stopped him and he stopped nobody. It was fun to watch.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Of course nobody stopped him. The game was called "Jimmer's Allstars." Which means, you let the sponsor/hometown guy win. Mind you - I'm not dissing on Jimmer. I am a Jimmer fan. But still. I'd hardly use that game as a judgement of his ability to play with people that he hired to play with/for him.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I'd hardly use that game as a judgement of his ability to play with people that he hired to play with/for him


I'm not. My basketball eyes don't lie like my football eyes. Jimmer's All-Stars or not, Fredette can play with anyone in this current crop of rookies.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

If it was suppose to be a pat-Jimmer-on-the-back show, then why did Jimmer's team lose? Thinking that they let Jimmer score because it was "his" show is a stupid comment. I saw him get knoocked to the floor a couple times. While it might not have been a "serious" game, if it was just for Jimmer--wouldn't they let his team win?

Anyway, the point of this thread was to point out that they were doing something good. Instead of being locked up in talks about salaries and who's going to make the most millions, the proceeds of this event were going to a charity. I found that refreshing.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Good point HighNDry. Very good point.

BTW -- No doubt in my mind that Jimmer can play with anyone on the planet. He is freaky good and will have a long NBA career.


----------



## klacc (Oct 24, 2011)

I am glad that they donated some of the money to charity anyone know how much went to charity? Side note, it seemed that that game had more dunks in it than there was in Jimmer's 4 year stay at BYU.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

My understanding is "all" the proceeds went to charity--now, what that means, I don't know.


----------

